# Agape Box for Church.



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

I actually built this about 4 years ago. This was the first time I ever hand-cut dovetails (including practice). Also, I inlaid the dove on the top about 3/16 proud of flush and feathered it into level with the top and it turned out really "pillowy". I think a really nice effect.

The box is made from walnut and the dove is ambrosia maple.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job SS.
Pretty good for a first effort. I like the dove on top. I am not familiar with the term 'agape box'. Judging from the slot it looks like it is made to collect envelopes containing moolah? 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Nice job SS.
> Pretty good for a first effort. I like the dove on top. I am not familiar with the term 'agape box'. Judging from the slot it looks like it is made to collect envelopes containing moolah?
> Mike Hawkins



Agape (pronounced: uh-gop-ay) is one of the words for love used in the bible to describe God's love for us, a love that transcends all understanding. In my church, there is no plate that gets passed around as the pastor believes that giving is personal. I agree, especially for visitors who may feel compelled when the plate comes by. Everyone knows where the box is and hits it up in their own time.

We have moved since I built that one, and it is really just a desktop decoration now though. Maybe I can get him to give it back to me:laughing:

Anyhow, thanks for the kind words. 

James


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. You do good work.

Red


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ssgtrob2336 said:


> Agape (pronounced: uh-gop-ay) is one of the words for love used in the bible to describe God's love for us, a love that transcends all understanding. In my church, there is no plate that gets passed around as the pastor believes that giving is personal. I agree, especially for visitors who may feel compelled when the plate comes by. Everyone knows where the box is and hits it up in their own time.
> 
> We have moved since I built that one, and it is really just a desktop decoration now though. Maybe I can get him to give it back to me:laughing:
> 
> ...


Beautiful wood work. Expecially the dove.

Also thanks for the definition. I have often seen the word agape and was too lazy to look it up.

George


----------

